

Lastpass is down right now - bargl
https://lastpass.com/status.php

======
bargl
Just wanted to add some other links to the current status.

[https://twitter.com/LastPass/](https://twitter.com/LastPass/)

I've never seen this site but it seems to be pretty accurate about when I just
couldn't access Lastpass any more.
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/lastpass.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/lastpass.com.html)

------
keithnoizu
Sigh I know, and I was just about to accept a share to an odesk account to
review some candidates.

